# cigar minnows



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there any cigar minnows being caught at any of the piers?


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Mass has lots of them but still small


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I haven't seen or heard of Pensacola pier catching any yet...


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

What about the tide lines once they are past pickens? The tide line should be in the bay by mid morning?


----------

